# A bunch of HDr's from over the year C&C welcome



## rsj1 (Jun 19, 2014)

These are all three shot HDR's I'm not very good at post-processing. 
Your C&C is more then welcome I don't know if they're over-cooked, under-cooked, or done just right! 
These were all shot, hand held, using a 5Dmk2 with either a 24-70 2.8 or a 70-200 2.8 Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rsj1 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## rsj1 (Jun 19, 2014)

And can't forget Dozer!


----------



## mans (Jun 21, 2014)

wow.... outstanding
love it all


----------



## rsj1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks&#8230; I've been playing around with HDR for about a year now.
It can bring out some amazing detail!


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 21, 2014)

Your processing has definitely destroyed many of the highlights (which is the opposite of what HDR is supposed to do) there is also some ghosting in places (probably caused by your hand holding while bracketing).  Here are some sections of your images to show you what Im talking about. 



Honestly most of these scenes not need HDR (High Dynamic Range) treatment because the dynamic range of the scene is well within abilities of the camera sensor.


----------



## mishele (Jun 21, 2014)

I so want to take a shot of those coats!! So many awesome things going on in that corner, the wood, lighting, black coat mixed with the lighter ones, table full of cool stuff, stone work...wow


----------



## agp (Jun 24, 2014)

The first thing that jumped out at me is the light halo around the door frame and hay stack in the barn photo. I don't think these are bad HDRs, but I do think the original photos are not awfully interesting.


----------

